# Need ideas on how to hide a Projector outside



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

How 'bout a Big Ass Scarecrow?


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd say a giant monument-type tombstone. Obelisk maybe? With a cutout in the back for the projector to do its thing. What is the theme of your haunt?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

how high will it be off the ground? If it's going to be low, then I'd go with a toubstone similar to Beloved


----------



## rick12667 (Jul 17, 2009)

It will need to be at least 4 feet off the ground were the PJ will sit. Theme is skeletons and cemetary so a tombstone might work out.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

I like the monument tombstone idea. Adding a big cross or obelisk on top would look great. It could be build out of wood, filed and sculpted a bit with monster mud and then painted with some kind of stone look paint. Be sure to post pictures of whatever you make!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Rick - I like the idea of hiding it with a monument.. maybe add a gargolyle to the top? or a large candle lantern? 
May I ask what kind of images are you showing on your projector?
I have a projector (from the 70's) with no sound, but I want to use it somehow during my party....


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

if you're doing a cemetery you could hide it in a cemetery column, if you are planning on making columns...that was my idea, until I realized storing the columns would be an issue for me...


----------



## rick12667 (Jul 17, 2009)

I purchased an old Sony LCD project and going to be showing the Hallowindow III on DVD. I will be showing this in the front window of my house but need to have the PJ outside as there is no room inside of the house.


----------



## rick12667 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok I finally have something made but don't remember how to post pic. Can someone help me out please?


----------



## rick12667 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok try this

Halloween Forum - rick12667's Album: Halloween - Picture

Halloween Forum - rick12667's Album: Halloween - Picture

Halloween Forum - rick12667's Album: Halloween - Picture


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice work! That's almost exactly what I did for my Madame Leota projector last year. I had the thing right up against the fence and no one noticed unless I pointed it out.

You can kind of see it in the foreground at the very bottom of the frame here:


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey, looks great...if i did not have to have my proj so far above, i'd do this for ghost bust...but he's on a 4' tall pedestal already...


----------



## rick12667 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think is should work out pretty good. The only thing I might do is add a piece of plexglass across the front to keep any possible rain from entering it.


----------

